# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  وصفات لذيذة للدجاج ....بالصور ..............

## مها 2008

المقادير:

4 من فخد الدجاج
ملح
قليل من الدقيق
الزيت للقلي
50غ من الزبدة
فصين من الثوم
ملعقة من المعدنوس المفروم
قليل من الكوزة المحكوكة
الزعفران غبرة

الطريقة :

نغسل فخد الدجاج، نزيل الجلد، يوضع في طنجرة، يضاف إليه كأس من الماء، الملح والإبزار، المعدنوس المفروم، الثوم المفروم والزبدة.
توضع الطنجرة فوق النار لمدة 15 دقيقة، نأخذ فخد الدجاج، يوضع في إناء ويترك حتى يبرد.
في إناء يخلط البيض وقليل من الإبزار، الملح، الكوزة، نضع الزيت في مقلاة فوق النار، نأخذ فخد الدجاج يوضع وسط البيض، وكذلك الدقيق ويغبر جيدا، يوضع في الزيت الغليان حتى يتحمر من الوجهين ويرفع عن النار ويقدم في صحن مع انواع السلطات حسب الرغبة.


طاجين بأنواع الفلفل والطماطم



المقادير:

750غ من الدجاج الرجلين
فلفل أحمر
فلفل أخضر
فلفل أصفر
4 من الطماطم الحمراء
2 من الطماطم الصفراء
ملعقة كبيرة من المعدنوس المفروم
ملعقة صغيرة من الفلفل غبرة حلوة
1/2 ملعقة من الكركم
1/4 ملعقة من الإبزار الأبيض
كأس من زيت المائدة وزيت الزيتون
1/2 من مكعب البنة
4 فصوص من الثوم
4 بصيلات صغيرة
ورقة سيدنا موسى

الطريقة :

في طنجرة فوق نار متوسطة نضع الدجاج المغسول، الثوم المفروم، الزيت، الملح والإبزار، الكركم، ورقة سيدنا موسى، الفلفل غبرة ثم البصيلات مع التحريك ثم الفلفل الأحمر، الأخضر والأصفر مع الإستمرار في التحريك وأخيرا الطماطم الخضراء والصفراء المغسولة والمقسومة إلى أربعة ونصف من مكعب البنة مع إضافة قليل من الماء، يترك الكل حتى ينضج لمدة 25 إلى 30 دقيقة، يقدم في صحن نوزع البقدنوس المفروم على وجه الدجاج.




الدجاج بالملح




المقادير:
2 دجاجات متوسطة الحجم
كلغ من الملح
باقة من الخص
2 من الطماطم
علبة من الخضر المشكلة

الطريقة :

يغسل الدجاج، يقسم من الوسط إلى قطعتين، نفرش الملح في صينية الفرن، نضع فوقها انصاف الدجاج، تطبخ لمدة ساعة في الفرن متوسط الحرارة، يقدم في صحن مع الخص، الطماطم والخضر المشكلة.

[IMG]http://images.foodnetwork.com/***food/images/entertaining/gatherings/springchicken/chicken_bigger.jpg[/IMG]

المقادير
ّّّ====



دجاجة كبيرة
2 من البصل
ملعقة صغيرة من الملح
نصف ملعقة من البهار
قليل من الزعفران(ملون طبيعي)
100غ من الزبدة
ملعقة صغيرة من الفلفل الحلو
نصف ملعقة من الكمون 
ملعقة كبيرة من الكزبرة واليقدنوس
شريحة من قشرة الليمون
حبات زيتون وقشرة ليمونة محفوظة

الطريقة
=====

تطلى الدجاجة بالملح.تغسل بعناية. توضع في طنجرة مع السلابة( القوانس وكبد الدجاج)+البصل المفروم الملحالبهار الزعفران الزبدة وكأس ماء.تغطىالطنجرة وتطبخ الدجاجة على نار معتدلة مع قلبها من حين لاخر يضاف الماء عند الضرورة.

عند انتهاء الطبخ. يضاف الفلفل والكمون والكزبرة والبقدنوس .يحرك لتتشبع الدجاجة بالتوابل يستأنف الطبخ لمدة 10 دقائق.


تضاف شريحة قشرة الليمون .تقلص النار ويستأنف الطبخ بضع دقائق لتتخثر الصلصة.

عند النقديم يزين الطبق بالزيتون وقشرة الليمون المحفوظ اي المرقد=توضع السلابة فوق الدجاج وتسقى بالصلصة .




دجاج محشو بالارز والصنوبر




المقادير :

دجاجة بوزن 1.5 كغم. 
قليل من زيت الزتون. 
ملح وفلفل اسود / ببريكا ومسحوق ثوم / 3 حبات تفاح جراني سميت. 
للحشو: 1بصل مفروم /2 ملعقة زيت / 2/1 كاس رز فارسي . 
1 كاس صلصة دجاج ساخنة /1 بيضة صغيرة. 
2 ملعقة شومر مفروم / 3 ملاعق زبيب /50 غرام صنوبر مقلي.

التحضير: 

*نحضر الحشوة اولا، وفي طنجرة كبيرة نقلي البصل بالزيت الحار حتى يبدا بالتحول الى اللون الذهبي، نضيف الارز ونقلي مع التحريك حتى يصبح لونه ذهبيا، نخفض النار جدا ونضيف الصلصة الساخنة، نخلط ونغطي الطنجرة ونطبخ لمدة ربع ساعة، ننزله عن النار ونبرده قليلا. 


*نضيف للرز البيضة، الشومر، الزبيب والصنوبر ونتبل بالملح والفلفل. 


*ندهن الدجاجة من كل الجوانب بزيت الزتون ونتبلها جيدا من كل النواحي. نضع الدجاجة في قالب يحمي من النار ونحشوها ونخبزها حوالي لمدة 40 دقيقة في فرن تم تسخينه مسبقا بدرجة متوسطة-عالية 200c


*في هذة الاثناء نزيل لب التفاح ونقطعها بسمك 1 سم، ونضعها على جوانب الدجاج. نتبل بالملح والفلفل ونشوي لمدة نصف ساعة اخرى.





بالصحة والعافية

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو عزيزتي خــــــــوله 
ع الوصفااات الرااائعه 
بجد عجبتني اول وحده 
شكلها اجناااان..
تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العااافيه 
لاحرمنا جديدك ..
بنتظااار الاكلات الطيبه 
موفقه

----------


## ساسا

يعطيك الف عافيه اختي خوله على الوصفات الرائعه والشهيه 
 تقبلي مروري وشكرا

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

وصفات مررررره جنان حبيبتي خولة
وكل شي فيه دجاج يعجبني
<<< ياحبي للدجاج
هههههههههههههههه
يعطيكِ العافية وتسلم ايدك
يسلمووووووووووووووو

----------


## مها 2008

مشكوووووووووووورين 
تكلووووووووونها باعافيه
محل ميسري يمرى
جزاكم الله خيرا
تحياتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*وصفااااات شهية ...* 
*يعطيج العافية خوله على النقل*

----------


## مها 2008

تسلم ايدك علي الرد
حلووووووووياغاليه
نورتنا بوجودك
جزاك الله خيرا
دمت بود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بجد وصفات تشهي ..الاولى عجبتني اكثر ..*

*الله يعطيج العافية اختي عالطرح ..*

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكورة اختي على الطبخات

----------


## مها 2008



----------


## fatemah

روووووووووووووووووعة تسلمي خولة على الوصفات الرائعة والشهية اصلا من الصور شي 

لاعدمنا من جديدك 

تحياتي

----------


## fatemah

روووووووووووووووعة تسلمي خية علاطباق الرائعة 

تحياتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## مها 2008



----------


## المستحييل

يسلمو

----------


## مها 2008



----------


## يامن ملك قلبي

اممممممممممم
شي مو طبيعي وقت الجوع
يسلموا

----------


## مها 2008

يسلمووووووووو علي المرووووور الجميل 
مشكووووووووووووووووره
دمتم بود

----------


## القلب المرح

*ماعلى الدجاج الكبسه والمشوي يسلاااااااااااام يحسسسسرر*
*يعطيك الله العافيه عالوصفات الطيبه*
*جزاك الله الف خير*
*تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## مها 2008

يسلمووووووووو
علي مرورك اخي الكريم
عساه دووووووووم

----------


## king of love

يعطيك الله العافيه

----------


## مها 2008

الله يعافيك 
مشكور

----------

